
How Ljubljana Turned Itself into Europe's 'Green Capital' - fizl
http://www.citylab.com/design/2016/02/how-ljubljana-turned-itself-into-europes-green-capital/458934/?utm_source=SFFB
======
JakaJancar
I'm from Ljubljana (and currently live in SF).

This is what the place from the first photo in the article used to look like,
before it was closed off for cars:

1\. [http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-
_original-1384956871-965531...](http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-
_original-1384956871-965531.jpg)

2\. [http://www.ljubljana-summit.gov.si/icons/foto/lj-
tromostovje...](http://www.ljubljana-summit.gov.si/icons/foto/lj-
tromostovje.jpg)

These two are a couple decades earlier even, but you get the idea:

1\.
[http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20150121/Tromostovje...](http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20150121/Tromostovje%20na%20barvni%20razglednici%20iz%2070ih%20let.jpg?rev=0)

2\. [http://www.renton.si/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/1978-tromost...](http://www.renton.si/wp-
content/uploads/2013/11/1978-tromostovje-620x482.jpg)

The closures started ~2007 and were gradual. First, traffic was limited to
buses and people who lived there, and only a street or two were closed off.
Then it slowly got closed to all traffic and expanded to almost the entire old
city centre (and it's still expanding). The change was far from universally
welcomed intially, but I don't think the mayor is exaggerating when he
estimates that today 90% of people would vote to keep it closed. It takes some
time, but the feeling of the city changes completely when it becomes
pedestrian-focused...

I've been spending a lot of time in NYC lately and was also there 2 weeks ago
during the storm and the closure of all roads. I felt like I got a peek into
what it would look like if it underwent the same transformation :) If not a
full closure of Manhattan to cars, the underground trash containers, at least,
they should adopt.

It would be cool if SF tried closing part of Chestnut or Columbus or Union or
one of those...

------
CalRobert
"Fears that this would kill local businesses never came to pass. If anything,
business and tourism have increased in the historic center."

I will say, I visited Ljubljana about a year ago with friends and we had a
great time; it's a fine city. Not dodging cars was really nice. Though to be
clear, the car-free area is still a small district within the larger city.

------
contingencies
Interesting transformation. I'm finalizing a documentary on long term expats
here in Kunming, southwest China. One interviewee, when questioned about the
city's future, confidently stated it - like Ljubljana - would be car free. I
wish this were true, but find it hard to believe as most areas have very high,
recently built skyscraper residential blocks with cavernous multi-level
underground carparks. Residents will not take kindly to being told they can no
longer own or freely use their shiny new cars!

------
jensen123
Car free city centers sound like a good idea.

I wonder if the success Ljubljana has already had is making them arrogant and
foolish, though. That "zero waste" strategy sounds like extremism to me. I'm
not saying recycling is bad, but is it really necessary to be so extreme about
it?

Also, I wonder about the privacy implications of that "smart card" that is
being used to check out bikes, pay transit fares etc. Do you have to use your
real name and address in order to get it? Does this mean that every single
trip that you make is stored in some central database?

~~~
JakaJancar
Recycling culture is on the level of San Francisco, I would say. I had no idea
Ljubljana is recycling 2/3 of trash (if there is extremism, it must be in the
sorting facility somewhere, because it isn't felt).

The RFID card (Urbana) is similar to Clipper/CharlieCard/MetroCard/Oyster/...
You can buy it anonymously and use it, or you can link it to your identity
(required for discounted passes e.g. student, or if you want to be able to
reclaim balance in case of loss). Nothing special here, except that it's maybe
accepted for bikes/parking as well.

~~~
gandalfar
Urbana card is accepted also for public bike rental system and for city
operated parking garages, and street level parking meters.

~~~
orkaa
It also holds my gym monthly pass and unlocks the lockers there.

Pretty versatile card :)

